
The Impossible Burger is a wake-up call to the meat industry - cageface
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/has-the-impossible-burger-pushed-america-to-peak-meat/2019/04/05/72235e52-57cc-11e9-9136-f8e636f1f6df_story.html
======
Fjolsvith
Perhaps when they start to taste like an Angus burger. But, that's my opinion,
just as this article is another guy's opinion.

